# two cd drives in MS-DOS 6.22



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have MS-DOS 6.22 installed on my one computer and i can only use one of the two cd-drives, so what i wnat to know is, what do i need to do to get the other cd-drive to work? do i need drivers of something?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You need to load the drivers for both drives in autoexec.bat and config.sys. This site has a pretty good tutorial for loading the drivers, especially see the Notes and Examples sections for loading drivers for two cd-drives: http://www.vfrazee.com/ms-dos/6.22/help/mscdex.htm

Also note, if your config.sys file uses the lastdrive= command, be sure it doesn't prevent MsDOS from assigning drive letters.
Lastdrive=Z would be OK, while lastdrive=D would prevent MsDOS from assigning a drive letter to one of the drives.

You can use the Edit command to edit autoexec.bat and config.sys.


----------

